# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Ταξίδια με ΦΓ/ΟΓ [Trips with Ro/Ro]

## Apostolos

Πραγματικά δέν ξέρω πόσο πάει. Δέν νομίζω όμως ακριβά. 2κλινες οι καμπίνες αλλα να ξέρετε ότι η ώρα δέν περνά και τόσο εύκολα, εκτός αν είσαι καραβόπληκτος και κάθεσε στη γέφυρα  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

> Πραγματικά δέν ξέρω πόσο πάει. Δέν νομίζω όμως ακριβά. 2κλινες οι καμπίνες αλλα να ξέρετε ότι η ώρα δέν περνά και τόσο εύκολα, εκτός αν είσαι καραβόπληκτος και κάθεσε στη γέφυρα


Μονο καραβοπληκτοι.....Τσε βαλε... :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Πρέπει να είναι πολύ ωραία εκεί μέσα.
Χωρίς να είσαι φορτηγατζής κα να έχεις αυτοκίνητο μέσα όμως δεν σε αφήνουν έτσι?
Απόστολε μάλον δεν ήσουν εσύ.
Ήταν ναυτικός και εκείνη την ώρα βάφανε τον καταπέλτη στην άκρη του κίρτρινο μία δυο ώρες πριν φύγει ενώ απέναντι του φόρτωνε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.
Και μου ρώτησαν αν έχω λεφτά για να πάω με το λισσός εάν έλεγα όχι και ότι
ήμουν μόνος θα με παίρνανε.
Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι βλακεία είπα :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Απόστολε μάλον δεν ήσουν εσύ.
> Ήταν ναυτικός και εκείνη την ώρα βάφανε τον καταπέλτη στην άκρη του κίρτρινο μία δυο ώρες πριν φύγει ενώ απέναντι του φόρτωνε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.


Απόστολε, πρέπει να απαντήσεις..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Finnpartner, δεν εχει νοημα να ταξιδεύουμε πλέον με ποστάλια αφού μάθαμε πως τώρα πια τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ μπορουν να μας φιλοξενησουν... :Wink: 

Όπως επίσης τα General Cargo πλοία (που τεινουν να εκλειψουν), ειναι πλοία που μεταφέρουν πραγματικά τα πάντα. Άκόμα και επιβάτες, αφου ειχαν καποιες καμπινες επιβατων. Και καποιοι ταξιδευαν με αυτά.

----------


## Leo

> ................
> Όπως επίσης τα General Cargo πλοία (που τεινουν να εκλειψουν), ειναι πλοία που μεταφέρουν πραγματικά τα πάντα. Άκόμα και επιβάτες, αφου ειχαν καποιες καμπινες επιβατων. Και καποιοι ταξιδευαν με αυτά.


Από τότε που βγήκαν τα containers οι μέθοδοι που αναφέρετε είναι "old fashion". Τώρα ταξιδεύεις και σε "container" σαν λαθρομετανάστης Ρότερνταμ - Μόντρεαλ, δεν πας Κύπρο που είναι Next day delivery :Razz:

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδία δεν έχει σχέση με κύπρο αλλά έτσι όπως έχει γίνει τώρα το θέμα έχει διαμορφωθεί σε συζήτηση γενικά για το θέμα ρο-ρο μεταφοράς και ανθρωπων.

Μία γνωστή μου μου είπε ότι έχει ταξιδέψει από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για Αυστραλία.
Με τι πλοίο θα πήγε?
Είχε και αυτοκίνητο μαζί.

----------


## marina

> Παιδία δεν έχει σχέση με κύπρο αλλά έτσι όπως έχει γίνει τώρα το θέμα έχει διαμορφωθεί σε συζήτηση γενικά για το θέμα ρο-ρο μεταφοράς και ανθρωπων.
> 
> Μία γνωστή μου μου είπε ότι έχει ταξιδέψει από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για Αυστραλία.
> Με τι πλοίο θα πήγε?
> Είχε και αυτοκίνητο μαζί.


Μου θύμισες τη δεκαετία 60' και τους Έλληνες μετανάστες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ταξίδι 45 ημερών περίπου, σε πλοίο μεγέθους τέτοιου, που οι θείοι μου δεν πρόλαβαν να το εξερευνήσουν όλο :Wink:  Αλλά σήμερα όντως έχω περιέργεια κι εγώ να μάθω πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Tο μυστικό βρίσκεται στο ονομα CARGO στο στυλ πλοίων γιατί αυτά μεταφέρουν τα πάντα και ανάμεσα σε αυτά είμαστε και εμείς.Τώρα δεν ξέρω.
Σίγουρα κάποιος θα ξέρει καλύτερα από εμένα.

----------


## Apostolos

Παλιά αρκετά φορτηγά έκλειναν και θέσεις επιβατών (εως 12 άτομα). Συγκεκριμένα πολλά πλοία της εταιρίας Καλλιμανόπουλου που τότε έκανε σταθερές γραμμές με φορτηγά (General Cargo Liners) έπερναν κάθε ταξίδι τους και κάποιους επιβάτες

----------


## nautikos

Μα και τωρα υπαρχουν ακομα αρκετες ξενες εταιριες που παρεχουν τετοιες κρουαζιερες. Αναμφιβολα ειναι απιθανες αλλα και πολυ ακριβες! Παρτε μια γευση εδω.

----------


## Νaval22

Λίγο άσχετο αλλά ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχουν ακόμα εταιρείες φορτηγών πλοίων που κάνουν τακτικές γραμμές? αυτό που λέγετε liner shipping η αυτή η ναυτιλία έχει εκλήψει λόγο της εξιδίκευσης των bulk carrier και της ανάπτυξης των εγ/ογ

----------


## Leo

Bασικά τα liners Στεφανε έχoυν αντικατασταθεί απο τα containers. Μεμονομένα μπορεί να υπάρχουν μερικές γραμμές ανά τον κόσμο αλλά όχι στην έκταση του παρλθόντος. Liners έιναι και τα ψυγεία που μεταφέρουν κυρίως ευπαθή προϊόντα αλλά δεν παίρνουν επιβάτες. Δεν ξέρω όμως να σου πώ εταιρείες. Ισως κάποιος άλλος φίλος μπορέι να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## nautikos

Να προσθεσω στα παραπανω που σωστα λεει ο Leo οτι ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των τζενεραλαδικων αντικατασταθηκε απο τα λεγομενα _multi-purpose_ πλοια, ενα καλος συνδιασμος container & general cargo πλοιου. Αλλωστε και το μεγεθος του ειναι σχετικα μικρο, οποτε ''χωνονται'' εκει που τα μεγαλα containerships δεν πανε  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Δηλαδή τα conteinerships αποτελούν σήμερα τη ναυτιλία τακτικών γραμμών,η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το είχα ξεκαθαρίσει.πάντως είναι λογικό αν σκεφτούμε ότι τα conteiner είναι η σύχρονη τάση του general cargo και τα conteinerships μαζί με τα σύγχρονα ε/γ-ο/γ υψηλών ταχυτήτων αποτελούν την αιχμή του δόρατος της σύγχρονης ναυπηγικής

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Απόστολε, πρέπει να απαντήσεις.....
> 
> Finnpartner, δεν εχει νοημα να ταξιδεύουμε πλέον με ποστάλια αφού μάθαμε πως τώρα πια τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ μπορουν να μας φιλοξενησουν...
> 
> Όπως επίσης τα General Cargo πλοία (που τεινουν να εκλειψουν), ειναι πλοία που μεταφέρουν πραγματικά τα πάντα. ¶κόμα και επιβάτες, αφου ειχαν καποιες καμπινες επιβατων. Και καποιοι ταξιδευαν με αυτά.


 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1978 ΠΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ.. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ.. ΜΟΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΝΑΕΙ........

----------


## xidianakis

παιδια εγω με ρορο δεν ξανα-ταξιδευω! ενα ταξιδι ειχα κανει οταν ηταν τα ετζιαν σταρ & γκλορι στο ηρακλειο και λογω παραμονων 15αυγουστου βαλαμε φορτηγο μεσα... εαν βλεπατε την βρωμα που υπηρχε δεν θα τρωγατε για μια εβδομαδα..
ελπιζω να εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα στα ρορο 5 χρονια μετα!

----------

